# A Lunatics Guide to Super Stock Racing



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR's last magnet car race in the season is on the Lunacy (4'x16' Brad Bowman routed track) at Lewis Wuori's home in New Hill, North Carolina...Saturday, May 28th. Track opens at 8am, and tech is at 11am. 

The track is designed for Fray T-Jets, but we are going to run our Super Stock magnet car class, which is 6 ohm motor with ceramic magnets. Are we Lunatics? Why, Yes we are! 

This will be a great experience, as the best drivers in the Mid-Atlantic converge, to attempt to tame the Lunacy. This will be a challenge, check out the track picture and details: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html

The final race is the season is our classic BeachJets at the Beach race on Tom Bowman's Bianchi routed track in Virginia Beach, on Saturday June 25th.
Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

That's just my luck, finally found where a near-by (42 miles-1 hour) 1/64 member's track is located and I have to be racing in Belton, South Carolina that day. 

Even better than that, it's located between two of my bass'n lakes, snap ! :thumbsup:

How do I get a chance to run a lap on Lewis Wuori's tracks on his off weeks of racing ? 

Is he a member on this forum ? :wave:

Thanks in advance,
Cliff Henke
[email protected]


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Lewis likes racing company...just email him at [email protected] ...TOM


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Tom, will do just that when I get back from Concord this weekend.
Again thanks,
Cliff


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Lunatics converged on Lewis Wuori's Lunacy track Saturday, for a magnet car trashing. Captain America stepped up as the race flagger and Grand Marshall, substituting for Bubba Milholen...who couldn't make it. Jeff Crabtree came in late on Saturday morning, channelling his inner Kyle Busch, after a speeding penalty in the Old Dominion. Joey Cassiba had the sometimes fragile Slottech ThunderCat running superbly, winning the round robin and also taking the A Main. Jeff turned his car into Crabzilla and took second. Race host, Lewis took top qualifier and third in the A Main. 

Lavishly illustrated race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-28-11.html

One race to go in the season, and we've had 10 different winners in 13 races!

Pretty amazing level of competition for our group this year. If you'd like to make it 11, come to my race on June 25th in Virginia Beach, and show us your skills.
Race info, track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html

In July, we have the Awards race on July 16th at Dan Mueller's:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html

In August, Ronnie Jamerson is running Modifieds at the annual Jamerson Cup, on the 27th:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------

